# Buying tickets for Cyprus vs Ireland



## mesaka (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi,

My family and I will be arriving for 6 months on 2nd September. I noticed that Cyprus are playing the Republic of Ireland at football on 5th September and thought it might be nice to get tickets. I took a look at the Cyprus football association web site and their is no info in English. Does anyone know if tickets can still be bought for the game / can point me n the direction of a web site in English where I might be able to get tickets?

Thanks!


----------

